# Feeders > Breeding Rats >  Share Your Fancy Rats

## Turbo Serpent

How many of us breed our rats not only for feeder but also for fun with the genetics? I'm sure most do, because they breed so often it is easier and faster than the BPs.

We have everything from standard coat and ear black selfs all the way to blue dumbo rex. We have made some lilacs, blue agoutis and minks. We currently have a pair of dwarf dumbo siamese and we are working on making some blue point siamese.

I will add pictures when I get home tonight. But feel free to share your fancy feeders, breeders, and pets.

----------


## PYTH0N BOY

dont have enough time to do that but i have done a few of them.

I have school and then after i spend 3 hours on the mice and rats and an hour or soo checking the snakes.

Soon to be able to do this as 2 hours of the 3 are fixing the walls and getting the heat in with insulation.

Would like to see a few pics

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I love rat genetics and I really want to breed them and see what kind of interesting colors and markings I can produce. These are the only rats I have right now.

1.0 Amber
0.2 Black Berkshire
0.1 Agouti Berkshire
0.1 Blue Hooded Dumbo
1.0 Beige
0.1 Albino
0.1 Unknown (I'm not sure of her color, but I hope to get better pictures to help figure it out)

Here is Yoshi, my blue hooded dumbo.


And Creampuff, my Amber male.

----------


## tomfromtheshade

I will post some pictures later, but this is what I've got.

Dumbos:
cream
siamese
blue
black
grey
albino
all sorts of hoodeds
blaze
some champagne kind of color
rex assorted

Manx:
hopefully a bunch of new colors...I have 21 het females of various colors and patterns.

I'm hoping to have pretty much everything by this time next year.

----------


## Emohooker

I dont have a picture but I have 2 I call the twins, they have the same design but one is brown and one is black. they are adorable.

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> I will post some pictures later, but this is what I've got.
> 
> Dumbos:
> cream
> siamese
> blue
> black
> grey
> albino
> ...


Manx.... I would love to see some true manx.  :Good Job:

----------


## suzuki4life



----------


## lamina1982

No pics now but all my feeder are pretty much fancy rats.  I have mostly dumbos now but still some standards are thrown.  My favorites are my dumbo hairless (those dont get fed). Also I have these almost sky blues that are real nice and I love my agouties..  chocolates, champagnes, all black, blue, silvers, dk blue, siamese(dumbos) and pretty much any patter and hooded of all above colors

----------


## MarkieJ

Here goes my little tail-less.  Just popped up out of nowhere in a clutch.  I'm gonna see if I can produce more...

----------


## coldbloodaddict



----------


## Turbo Serpent

Here are a few pictures.











These are bunch of different Colors we have or have produced.

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Here are some shots with our dwarf female who is about to drop a litter anyday now. And the male with a Het Dwarf Female.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

How many grams do the dwarfs max out at? They are so tiny! And cute! OMg I want her!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Allysen

I don't know how fancy she is, but Blind Mag has no eyes... She's the only rat we have, but she's awesome, gets around just fine, at lightning speeds no less!

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> How many grams do the dwarfs max out at? They are so tiny! And cute! OMg I want her!


I haven't weighed either of them, but she just gave birth about an hour ago. Looks to be at least 5 pinkies.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

If only you were closer! I'd snatch up some of those babies when they were weaned. 

I don't think being blind makes them fancy, but that is a cute rat! I love hooded rats!

----------


## Turbo Serpent

> If only you were closer! I'd snatch up some of those babies when they were weaned.


Probably going to sell for around 20 each because they are dumbo dwarf siamese. Going to try to mix in some other colors. We have our mink girl in with the male right now as well as a blue and black female. We will make hets then try for some interesting colors.

----------


## tomfromtheshade

That manx that I got from Suzuki is a little rapist. He acts all carefree and then when a girl walks by him he grabs her with his front paws and just starts romping on her. Once he gets bigger he will be unstoppable LMAO!

----------


## dembonez

> I don't know how fancy she is, but Blind Mag has no eyes... She's the only rat we have, but she's awesome, gets around just fine, at lightning speeds no less!


hey i noticed the name is it from repo the genetic opera? lol just wondering and i love her so cute!

----------


## suzuki4life

> That manx that I got from Suzuki is a little rapist. He acts all carefree and then when a girl walks by him he grabs her with his front paws and just starts romping on her. Once he gets bigger he will be unstoppable LMAO!


I personally take them out in town and train them.... :Good Job:

----------


## alohareptiles

Here are some of my little collection of feeders and 1 pet...

Bunch O Dumbos:


Momma Siamese:


Blue Dumbo (kids wouldn't let me feed him off):

----------


## snakesRkewl

Old post started by James and since we have shared some genetics I thought I'd share a few of mine  :Very Happy: 

Black hooded double velveteen coat dwarf

One year old male dwarf ~ Dufus  :Razz: 

Blue self double rex coat dwarf

Black Self double velveteen dwarf


Baby Himalayan

Adult Himalayan velveteen coat

Blue Self Standard coat 

Black Berkshire velveteen coat

Black possum face girls


and lastly one of my favorite pics ever  :Smile:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Awww everyone has the cutest rats ever! 

These two boys have been my favorite/most prized rats yet  :Very Happy:  I was debating feeding off the black one because he was a boy but everyone said he was the cutest thing ever! I told my mom about him, didn't even show her a picture, and she said "I want him!!!"  :ROFL:  He has turned out to be the sweetest cutest pet rat ever! I need to get an updated picture of both of these boys!

----------


## TessadasExotics

hmm maybe I'll post some pics up. We have rex, double rex, dumbo, standard eared, hairless and an assortment of colors/patterns.

----------


## mommanessy247

snakesrkewl - the rats in pics 6, 9 & 10 are my fave.
stephanie - the yellow/white rat baby is absolutely adorable!

----------

SlitherinSisters (07-21-2010)

----------


## se7en2003

this is Mo.....needless to say he has a curly tail....he is about 7 months old right now and i have not bred him.....i want to but i noticed he has a bump on his back and im not sure i should as i think it may be a tumor....this is a pic of him when he was a baby.....

----------


## se7en2003

i love the pic of the Himalayan velveteen coat rat

i want one just like that one!!!
i just dont know where to get one....im in san antonio tx anyone know where i can find one like that one????

----------


## snakesRkewl

> i love the pic of the Himalayan velveteen coat rat
> 
> i want one just like that one!!!
> i just dont know where to get one....im in san antonio tx anyone know where i can find one like that one????


I would google rattery and your zip code and see what it gets you.

Himalayans have quickly become my favorite color of ratties, I make them in pink eye, odd eye, ruby eyed and black eyed now  :Razz: 
This is a Black eyed Himalayan Velveteen coat boy that's being picked up by someone 250 miles away in Seattle.
I have my Rattie fans  :Very Happy: 

Blue Self Satin Coat females, one normal size one dwarf Size, sisters

Siamese mom and babies

Black Self Rex Coat and babies

Sweet litter of Blues and Himalayans

Blue Hooded Double Velveteen(patchwork) mom and babies.
More blues and Himalayans and since dad is a satin coat all babies will carry Velveteen only, all curly coats no doubles or standard coats.

----------


## Dave763

I've never seen these before. 
http://davidperkinsreptiles.com/foru...php?f=17&t=187

----------


## snakesRkewl

Dave, I'm not positive but they do look like nakeds with their "down" hair before molt?

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Here's an updated picture of my dalmatian. He might technically be called a varigated, but I like dalmatian better, so that's what I call him  :Smile:  



One with his friends 


I don't have an updated one of the black berk because he's my mom/sis's rat and is at their house.

----------


## snakesRkewl

Pretty boy, is he a fawn?

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Pretty boy, is he a fawn?


I'm considering him an apricot because he has and orange tone to him. 

This one you can really see the difference between him and the fawn hooded. I did have a few doves pop up that I killed off. They are so light you can hardly see the pattern. If I get a dove girl, I'll keep her.

----------


## snakesRkewl

The one on the right looks like a beige, the boy does kind of look like an apricot, very nice.

----------


## snakesRkewl

I like my breeder boys big....600 gram Big Blue ~ Blue Self Rex coat male

----------


## bokuza

SnakesRkewl -  Your breeding stock is simply stunning and a joy to see. I can only wish to raise stock of this quality and I am extreme admirer of self rats and velveteen fur. There are Ratterys in Arizona however they are either too far away or they release the rats with no breeding contracts. While I could take the shady route I choose not be dishonest. Truly fantastic stock...I'm drooling!

This is a new year and my breeders have been retired. I worked a perfect self Siamese Rex project however I was forced to sell the stock. The last and final pairing was a mother and son. After the move the mother at three litter until retired. It feels quite disappointing to hear this even if I was not there to witness the abrupt end to my endeavors. 

Another disappointment this year was going out to purchase breeders and finding the stock available was by far limited, unimpressive or suffered from external parasites. My breeders from the past two years came from the Arizona Reptile Center but after buying my new stock from this store I returned them shortly when I discovered lice. It's quite shame since they had some amazing chinchilla blues bred for conformation and genetics from a local. 

I simply did not have a time to treat an outbreak of lice and purchased feeders from another establishment. They are wonderfully healthy and well mannered. However they are not quality breeders. There were three females but one died after the stress of moving, despite medications. The two surviving females appeared to have been impregnated before purchase. Making Pongo the youngest rat I have seen by far ready to birth. 

Bo-Jangle - RIP She is on the very left. 


Serenity 


Mutton Chops - His color doesn't not capture well in photos but it is interesting. Any guesses?


Pongo - Her jet black and pure white fur attracted me. 


Pongo and Serenity

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> The one on the right looks like a beige, the boy does kind of look like an apricot, very nice.


You know, I bet you're right. I have another fawn hooded who has a bit more yellow than that beige, but definitely not orange like the apricot. I have trouble with beige and fawn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Light fawn, dark fawn, beige  :Rolleyes2:  I wish I had some fancy ones! Pretty much the only rattery around closed down and other people won't sell to me because I want to breed.  :Cool:

----------


## bokuza

> You know, I bet you're right. I have another fawn hooded who has a bit more yellow than that beige, but definitely not orange like the apricot. I have trouble with beige and fawn  Light fawn, dark fawn, beige  I wish I had some fancy ones! Pretty much the only rattery around closed down and other people won't sell to me because I want to breed.


I agree but I want to write this anyway...lol. 

More often than not when you have a creme or beige colored rat is indeed a fawn. Fawn is a fairly common ruby eyed diluted gene and tends to be popular.

----------


## snakesRkewl

Fawn is the meeting of recessive ruby eye and agouti creating a pretty orange rattie.
There is so many recessive traits flying through rats it's crazy.

I've had a few fawns in my breeding stock, none at the moment, but that's going to change, I have someone holding two female fawn girls for me, yay.
I also hope to re-introduce agouti to blue again, I loved my blue agouti rats I had before, blue with orange hairs, a pretty combo  :Smile:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Fawn is the meeting of recessive ruby eye and agouti creating a pretty orange rattie.
> There is so many recessive traits flying through rats it's crazy.
> 
> I've had a few fawns in my breeding stock, none at the moment, but that's going to change, I have someone holding two female fawn girls for me, yay.
> I also hope to re-introduce agouti to blue again, I loved my blue agouti rats I had before, blue with orange hairs, a pretty combo


Ok, so he's definitely a beige. The female 'fawn' I have has ruby eyes. That will make it much easier! I can't believe all the recessive traits that pop up! I started with a fawn hooded, a black hooded, a black capped, an agouti hooded, and an agouti self. The agouti self is the one who keeps throwing all the weird colors/patterns! I'm so happy I picked her up! I would love to have a blue agouti! I had a blue hooded, but never bred her because she was a pet and was 3 by the time I started breeding.

----------


## snakesRkewl

I'm going to sprinkle some Agouti in to my blue rats in the next group that I'm holding back.
I've gotten 3 female Agouti's in the last 6 months, the first two came to me and soon showed signs of Myco  :Mad: 
This one so far has been growing nicely and should be ready to pair in a month or so.
Female Agouti Berkshire Standard Coat
I think she's a beauty, hopefully she carries blue and makes me some blue Agouti's, if not I'll hold a few female Agouti's back since they'll be het blues(Dad will be a blue self)

----------


## bokuza

My favorite agouti buck! He fails in conformation and his rex coat is not right in the least but he by far is the best rat temperament wise.  :Very Happy:  I am found of agoutis becuase of him...after I had to retire him he went to a home with a 9 year old boy and is never in a cage. Spoiled as always! 


Kyle, a small female at 6 months old...one of my agouti bucks offspring.

----------


## snakesRkewl

Pocket Agouti  :ROFL: 

Cute ratties, agouti and fawn rats are two of my fav colors.

----------


## bokuza

He tried to fit into pockets half that size when he was around 8 months old. Very amusing to watch since it guaranteed some funny positions with half his body in the air somewhere...

----------


## matt71915

> Dave, I'm not positive but they do look like nakeds with their "down" hair before molt?


There going on 2 months old and still have all their fur. No bold spots as of yet. Some have said they look like rex but they came from 2 standard coat het hairless silkie parents
I will update if their coats change

----------


## snakesRkewl

> There going on 2 months old and still have all their fur. No bold spots as of yet. Some have said they look like rex but they came from 2 standard coat het hairless silkie parents
> I will update if their coats change


If they came from standard coats there is no way they are rex, sounds like you got it nailed.
Also hairless that have hair tend to have that kinky hair, not curly or crinkled like rex or velveteen.

Good stuff, I have a neighbor working on a hairless group that throws little curlies too.

----------


## se7en2003

> I've never seen these before. 
> http://davidperkinsreptiles.com/foru...php?f=17&t=187


i have some of those....i had two dumbos pop some....no idea how that happened

----------


## snakesRkewl

> i have some of those....i had two dumbos pop some....no idea how that happened


Hairless is a recessive traits making your two het hairless, a 25% chance of making them each breeding, just like snakes  :Smile:

----------

